# Cruze Diesel hub/rotor on a Gas Cruze?



## TheGreenDragon (May 5, 2016)

Hey there, TheGreenDragon here from the SonicOwnersForum. I have a dumb question, and I tried a search and looking through over 30 pages and I can't find an answer.

Is the hub/rotor from a Diesel Cruze with the 5x115 pcd a simple plug and play with the Gas Cruze? That is to say, if someone wanted to change bolt patterns?

Additionally, as a bonus, would anyone happen to know if the Diesel Cruze hub/rotor would bolt up to the Sonic? I ask because I stand to gain a larger brake rotor, rear disc brakes, and a slightly better bolt pattern if the hub/rotor and brake calipers are a match for the existing hardware.

Thanks!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I can't say I've heard of anyone trying to swap those onto a gas Cruze...


----------



## TheGreenDragon (May 5, 2016)

These are the reason I'm looking at a swap.> American Racing AR913. They only come in a 5x115 bolt pattern for a 17x8 wheel. Offset is already a hefty +15, which doesn't allow for an adapter. The wheel's mounting plate is also pitted, which makes it impossible to drill a second bolt pattern into the rim.


Basically the only way I would be able to get these wheels to fit is if I convince American Racing to make a one-off 5x105 set or I swap to a 5x115 bolt pattern.


(P.S. You're welcome diesel cruze owners. Here is another wheel option for you. )


----------



## TheGreenDragon (May 5, 2016)




----------

